# Not So Fast Spicy Pickled Eggs



## chef willie (May 2, 2014)

Probably a year since I last made these so another thing off the list of 'things to do again' that we all have. Picked up a flat of eggs (30) from Costco and had a new jar courtesy of a pal to use for just such a purpose. The eggs, per the recipe, require a 2 week soak in the juice but I gave these 3 weeks just to see if they got hotter. Well, they didn't but were still very tasty....so 2 weeks works as a minimum soak. This time I used the smaller yellow Mexican peppers in brine sold in markets that by themselves are super hot to bite into instead of the jarred Pepperoncini I used last time. I think next time I'll empty a small bottle of Sriracha in the brine to kick up the heat and perhaps add some reddish color to the eggs. Always a hit at my local watering hole & scarfed up by both genders so time to start another batch......Willie  













eggs.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 2, 2014


















eggs2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 2, 2014


















eggs3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 2, 2014






2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
2 Tbs. salt
3 Tbs. sugar
3 Tbs. crushed red chili peppers
1 Tbl. pickling spice
1 jar pickled Pepperoncini peppers and liquid
1 large onion coarse chopped
3 cloves garlic peeled
2 ½ doz. hard boiled eggs

Pack in layers in a big jar top up with liquid, let rest 1-2 weeks if you can.

I used a one gallon glass jug. A large ‘food safe’ plastic jug from pretzles or cheese puffs could also be used. I put a zip-lock baggie filled with some brine (in case of a leak) on the very top to keep eggs submerged. I also added some dried Chili Arbols (on Mexican rack in stores) for some added kick and know I added more than 3 cloves of garlic!


----------



## brooksy (May 2, 2014)

Chef Willie those picked eggs look mighty tasty!!


----------



## bear55 (Oct 21, 2014)

They look great


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks great so no cook time on the brine just dump in ingredients and wait?? I will have to give this a try. 

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks tasty Willie! Owner of the mini-mart gas station I used to work eons ago saved the brine from the hot mamas sausages and pickled eggs in it.


----------

